
Pokémon Go is getting cooperative play and a new gym system. Here’s how they wor - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/pokemon-gos-big-summer-update-brings-cooperative-play-and-a-new-gym-system-heres-how-they-work
======
novia
Every update to pokemon go is reported as the best thing ever. Wake me up when
I can directly battle my friends.

